# Weird scammy request for info at my music studio



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I own and operate a music school that employs over a dozen teachers and offers lessons in a variety of instruments. I've worked here for 19 years, and have owned it for 10 years. I've never had anything quite like this...

Today an email came in, requesting info on lessons. It was worded in a strange way, like a phishing email, but I reluctantly replied nonetheless.

Here's the email:

_Good day Owner/General Manager,

My name is (removed), how you doing today? I would like to know if you are available for Piano or Guitar Lessons For My Kids? If "YES" How much do you charge for private lessons per month for weekly half hour lessons? Also are you the owner and what major type of credit card do you accept for payment?

Thanks & God Bless!

Regards_

I replied with the general info on lessons etc.

Moments ago I received this reply, which is even more phishy than the last one:

_Thanks for your prompt response. The essential reason for contacting you. I need your help because I want to make an personal Piano & Guitar private lessons appointment for my kids and I would like the kids to start Lessons on 14th of December 2015

. They are 4 (2 Female 19, 17 and 2 Male 20,23) for 3 month lessons for each person. The kids have never been to any Piano & Guitar Lessons before, so they are all beginners. So can you do handle all the 4 kids for 3 month lessons and I want you to get back to me with the total estimate for the 4 kids, I also want you to know that I have make an arrangement with a private transportation driver that will bring them to your studio and have them back. So kindly get back to me with the requested information below:

Your Full Name:
Full Studio Address:
Your Cell #:
Piano & Guitar Lesson Total Cost:

So I can have it forward to the private transportation driver that will bring them to your studio for the lessons._

So what say you GC? Some kind of credit card scam? It makes no sense that he would ask me for the name of the studio, as it's in my email, and on the website from which he contacted me, and it's in my email signature. 

He's already more trouble than he's worth, so I won't be following up. Just seems like such a strange scam.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Umm he's calling three adults and a 17 year old kids and arranging transportation for them? Sounds really off. I'd delete the message. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe "English" is not their first language.Ottawa? Could be a diplomat.
Send a friendly email for them to contact the number on the website, and arrange a meeting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

It sure sounds scammy, but I can't figure out the trick.
I suspect that it's yet to be sprung.

It reads a lot like the "I am interested in your item and will pay full price and send a driver to pick it up" scam.
The fact that they talk about a private driver has no bearing on you providing lessons. Unless it's intended to impress you into thinking they are well to do.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It certainly sounds suspect. Though I do get calls from people trying to arrange lessons for their adult children. I usually suggest that they have their kid call me and they rarely call back.

I actually took my e-mail address off my website - way too many tire kickers and weirdos. I figure if people are serious, they'll call.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounds like a diplomat to me, I have a Nigerian friend whose emails sound exactly like that.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Easiest way to find out is quote an obscenely high price.
So far out of the realm of belief that it should send them running th opposite direction.

Say along the lines of 8000.00 per student per month.
If he doesn't blink, and offers a credit card...........scam city, do not process the card, call cyber crimes in th O.P.P


I get emails like this for my DJ company. 
I quote around 300000.00 for a wedding when I get those.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It is four lessons.... sounds slightly off ....time to see some payola ..... even a real diplomat would have a petty cash box. Give them an introductory lesson on a cash basis and number for a cab..... tell them you will give them a receipt when you get there.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Tell him to call the studio. 

Could be a time waster or even worse. Would 4 more students make a difference to your bottom line? 

When in doubt avoid the traps.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

for many newcomers, the language is difficult to master, especially in writing.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

It's a scam. I've seen tons of those kinds of e-mails. Easiest way to avoid scammers like that is to have suspicious e-mailers call you to set things up. Or, ask for their phone number so you can call them. A lot of the time (though not always) those e-mails are automatic responses. You probably could have written anything in response to the first e-mail, and their second e-mail would be no different.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

More than likely they are only trying to verify your email for the follow up spam emails that will drive you crazy. I never answer emails from home or office if I can't identify the sender as someone I have met in person or online before. To much bullshit going on with scammers a this time of the year. I must say some of the emails I get are right over the top, one keeps showing up " Hello my wonderful Pussy Puncher I'm waiting for your answer" I just hit delete.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

When you have a business web-site and are trying to get leads on-line you actually want emails from strangers, hoping they're legit.
Could it be something about getting the sender's email into your contacts so the spam filter doesn't pick up the subsequent spam?

One solution would be to implement a contact form on the site, and require enough personal info (tel #, etc) to deter spammers?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

JHarasym said:


> One solution would be to implement a contact form on the site, and require enough personal info (tel #, etc) to deter spammers?


The problem is that those kind of requirements can also deter potential customers from contacting you. A well trained mental spam/scam filter is far more valuable than any technological ones.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the input fellas; thought you'd find it a little interesting.

I'm going to ignore the email. Simply not worth the trouble.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It was quite a while back but I had an almost identical email. I responded with general information and a request for a phone number so that I (or my office manager) could speak with them directly. No response. The ball is in the shopper's court after that, I'm not desperate for business.

I get tire-kickers but usually it's a local email or phone call. 

Fwiw, I dictate the terms of the agreement and they're not negotiable. Tire-kickers are invited to shop around if they don't like the terms.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Reads to me like someone from Asia who has moved here with their family and their big bank account.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

But we're curious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do they want piano OR guitar lessons OR both?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd toy with them, but not to the point of being a dick in case they were legit. I'd make them call or come in for a meeting


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Total scammer - don't engage with them or give any info on yourself or your business. Avoid at all costs - your spidey senses are tingling for good reason with this one.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My friend is getting pretty much the same e-mails right now.
His studio is located in Orange, California.

Same spiel with slightly different details on number and age of kids, a charter bus instead of just a driver, etc..

Still not sure what they're after unless they string you along enough to get more identity info out of you and then steal,your identity.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Just got some details.

They eventually getting around to offer to pay for the tuition with a cheque for more than you ask for and ask you to send the difference to someone. Of course, their cheque is bogus and you end up out the money you sent and any bank fees for the bum cheque.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Just got some details.
> 
> They eventually getting around to offer to pay for the tuition with a cheque for more than you ask for and ask you to send the difference to someone. Of course, their cheque is bogus and you end up out the money you sent and any bank fees for the bum cheque.


That happens on kijiji & CL and other such venues--so why not the lesson route.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It smells rotten~


----------

